# Ipad Air ou iPad mini 2 (retina)?



## joeGuillian (10 Novembre 2013)

Hello

Je n'ai pas vu ce sujet sur le forum "*Ipad Air ou iPad mini 2 (retina)*?"

_(si toutefois je suis allé un peu trop vite en besogne et que ce topic existe déjà alors je me rabattrais sur ce dernier)._


Je dispose actuellement d'un ipad mini - _que je vais vendre, il est comme neuf  - MP si intéressé  _- et je souhaite acheter un iPad Air ou bien un iPad mini 2 retina en remplacement. 

Si le nouvel iPad Air n'avais pas évolué autant (taille et poids) je ne me serais pas posé la question et j'aurais souhaité prendre l'iPad mini 2 car la taille et le poids sont des critères importants sinon majeurs dans mon choix pour une tablette. Mais à présent les différences sont minimes et du coup la taille de l'écran de l'iPad mini se trouve être un point presque négatif! Je m'explique, en effet pourquoi faire le choix d'un ipad mini et sacrifier la taille de l'écran si l'iPad Air est quasi aussi léger et transportable mais avec un meilleur confort en lecture du fait d'un écran plus grand?

J'hésite donc car les différences de puissance n'existant plus entre ces deux tablettes seules les aspect purement "pratiques" et peut être de goûts existent... Qu'en pensez-vous? Et surtout pour ceux qui souhaitent prendre l'iPad mini 2: quelles sont vos critères pour ce choix?


Merci de vos réactions


----------



## Lauange (11 Novembre 2013)

Réponse de Normand, ca dépend de ton budget.


----------



## Ealdu (11 Novembre 2013)

Et j'ajouterai:   de comment tu souhaites le transporter.

L'iPad mini reste le plus facile à glisser dans n'importe quel sac voir une grande poche de veste comme tu le sais puisque tu l'utilises.
Pour l'iPad air, (s'il est plus petit la différence n'est pas énorme quand même), il faut un format A4 de toute façon, donc une sacoche.


----------



## itoine (11 Novembre 2013)

J'appuie la même question que je me pose car je pense à échanger mon air contre un mini (pour le confort du poids et de la taille).

 Passé la première découverte, je ne trouve pas forcément que le air est tellement plus léger et agréable à manipuler que le précédent ipad 4, même sur un usage purement sédentaire.

 Mais en même temps le mini me semble trop proche d'un smartphone. Finalement, lorsqu'on a un smartphone et un mini, on en revient toujours machinalement vers le smartphone. Et de la même manière lorsqu'on a un air et un mini, je pense que par confort, on doit plus facilement prendre le mini en main...


----------



## joeGuillian (11 Novembre 2013)

Pour répondre aux différents points:

- J'ai le budget pour un iPad Air 32 Go et donc pour le futur iPad Mini 2 en 32 Go: le budget pour ces 2 modèles n'influencera pas mon choix.

- Pour ce qui est du transport, je suis principalement dans le train ou l'avion lorsque je suis en dehors de chez moi, d'un bureau ou bien de l'hôtel. Je me suis donc aperçu que finalement j'utilise mon iPad mini actuel en position assise dans plus de 95% des cas (voire plus)... Pas certain que l'iPad mini soit au final justifié dans le cadre de mon utilisation.

- Mon iPad est dans ma sacoche qui accepte les 2 formats (mini et Air) ce qui fait que la différence de poids et de taille en faveur de l'iPad mini 2 n'est pas si importante. 

Donc au final c'est pour cela que j'hésite réellement: car la lecture sera meilleure sur l'iPad Air du fait de la taille de l'écran vs l'iPad Mini 2. 
Comme je l'ai dit dans mon prétendent post, il n'y a plus de différences dans la finesse d'affichage car les deux tablettes sont retina (Ok l'iPad mini 2 proposera une densité de pixels accrus et donc un affichage plus fin du fait de sa taille d'écran plus petite...) et la puissance des deux tablettes est la même avec un processeur A7 et 1Go de ram dans les deux cas. 

Donc il reste dans mon cas plus que le confort comme principal élément de choix si je n'oublie rien 

Concernant l'autonomie, je ne sais pas si cela peut influencer mon choix car l'iPad Air au dire des tests dispose d'une très bonne autonomie et je ne pense pas que l'Ipad Mini 2 propose une autonomie plus faible ou plus élevée que l'actuel iPad mini ou que l'iPad Air (bien que l'iPad mini 2 ne soit pas encore disponible et qu'aucun test d'autonomie ne puisse confirmer cela)...


----------



## Somchay (12 Novembre 2013)

Je me pose exactement la même question, j'ai actuellement un iPad 4...

C'est en fait les derniers avis sur iPad Air qui me font douter, le fait qu'il apparaisse si léger ! Car autrement, j'étais vraiment parti sur le mini 2 pour remplacer mon iPad 4.

Alors voilà 2 choses qui sont assez importantes pour moi et si quelqu'un pouvais me donner du vécu sur ces 2 points ça serait très sympa :

1/ J'aime beaucoup lire des eBooks sur mon iPad (romans policiers, SF etc...), alors assis pas de problème, mais en position allongé, l'iPad 4 fini par se faire sentir par son poids : ça c'est l'argument en faveur du mini 2 ! Mais pour être sûr, est-ce que la lecture prolongée est confortable sur le mini 1 ? (le mini 2 n'étant pas encore dispo)

2/ En faveur de l'ipad Air : En dehors des livres, je lis aussi beaucoup de magasines téléchargés sur Kiosque et là, même l'écran de l'iPad 4 est parfois limite petit par rapport à la mise en page des magasines et à la taille des caractères... un petit zoom et c'est réglé évidement, mais je me demande alors comment cela serait sur un écran encore plus petit ! 2ème appel à témoins donc : il y a-t-il des utilisateurs de Kiosque sur iPad mini et quel est le confort de lecture des magasines sur cette taille d'écran ?

Merci


----------



## reddbber (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir
Je suis ce topic car il m'intéresse au plus au point concernant ma décision d'achat entre Ipaid Air et Mini 2.
Je lis les retours et attends les futurs test du mini 2, mais je me retrouve dans les demandes précédentes. 
de mon cote je n'ai pas d'IPAD. Disons que le budget (+100EUR) ne fait vraiment pas une grosse différente.

Pour le moi le critère principal est la lecture de PDF (article scientifique) et la capacité a les annoter, ainsi que la lecture d'Ebook (mon Kindle est bien pour ca mais trop limite en fonction annexe).

Du coup j'hésite entre le mini 2 super transportable, mais dont la diagonale de l'écran présentera peut être des limites, et un ipad Air plus grand, mais plus encombrant qui sera plus confortable pour la lecture, mais sur de longues sessions de lecture peut être un peu trop lourd a tenir (c'est relatif je sais).

Je ne fais pas de jeux (sauf si éventuellement le jeu de cartes de Blizzard sort sur cette plateforme, ça serait pratique entre deux sessions de lecture), regarde quelques vidéos (mais surtout en déplacement) en fait c'est surtout de la documentation (Articles, Ebook, Recette de Cusine).

Merci par avance pour vos avis et remarques.


----------



## Padawanlady (12 Novembre 2013)

Chez Somchay,
Binoclarde, j'utilise mon iPad Mini pour lire magazines sur kiosk et livres numériques quotidiennement. Je regarde aussi des films et des séries dessus. 
Je vais passer au Rétina car plus de confort pour les yeux, mais le format et le poids sont mes priorités. 
J'espere que mon avis vous a aidé.


----------



## joeGuillian (12 Novembre 2013)

En fait au travers de vos commentaires concernant la lecture, je me dis que tout dépend au final de la manière dont-on lit avec sa tablette. Si pour la lecture on est assis la plupart du temps avec la tablette posée sur un support dans ce cas peut importe le poids (je suis dans ce cas à raison de plus de 90%), mais si vous lisez en portant la tablette (à une main ou deux mains) comme par exemple debout dans le métro dans ce cas le poids va fatalement jouer à un moment ou un autre et l'iPad mini serait plus adapté.

Pour le format de document: personnellement je pense que quelque soit le type de format utiliser l'iPad Air offrira un meilleur confort du fait de son grand écran vs l'iPad mini 2. En revanche je n'ai pas encore testé si la meilleure densité de pixels de l'iPad mini ajoute un plus.



reddbber a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je suis ce topic car il m'intéresse au plus au point concernant ma décision d'achat entre Ipaid Air et Mini 2.
> Je lis les retours et attends les futurs test du mini 2, mais je me retrouve dans les demandes précédentes.
> de mon cote je n'ai pas d'IPAD. Disons que le budget (+100EUR) ne fait vraiment pas une grosse différente.
> ...


----------



## Somchay (13 Novembre 2013)

Merci du retour Padawanlady 

En fait, pour la lecture de bouquins, l'iPad mini devrait être le mieux adapté, il n'y a qu'à voir le format des liseuses en général. C'est en effet le format le plus proche du livre de poche papier et comme en plus on peut choisir la taille et la police des caractères et que la mise en page est alors adaptée automatiquement en fonction de ces choix, pas de problème, pour moi c'est même encore plus agréable en lecture que support papier !

Par contre, concernant les magasines, le problème est différent car les pages sont constituées d'un mélange d'articles de différentes tailles et de photos, mon problème donc est que même avec le grand écran de l'iPad 4, je dois zoomer/dézoomer en permanence pour jongler entre une taille adapté pour regarder les photos (pleine page le plus souvent, quand ce n'est pas en double page !) et des zooms sur les textes pour avoir des caractères lisibles (même en affichant pleine page, la taille de l'écran est plus petite que la taille d'une page de magazine papier). 

Donc juste pour être sûr, Padawanlady, si ta lecture de magasines du Kiosque sur iPad mini est confortable, je suppose que c'est parce que ce besoin continuel de zoom out - zoom in est devenu quelque chose de naturel avec le temps ?


----------



## Laurent-Apple (13 Novembre 2013)

itoine a dit:


> Mais en même temps le mini me semble trop proche d'un smartphone. Finalement, lorsqu'on a un smartphone et un mini, on en revient toujours machinalement vers le smartphone. Et de la même manière lorsqu'on a un air et un mini, je pense que par confort, on doit plus facilement prendre le mini en main...



Je ne suis pas d'accord que l'on se tourne vers le Mini alors sue l'on possède un iPhone (comme moi). 

Le mini (Retina désormais) est vraiment très confortable à l'utilisation et sans doute plus, que l'Air.
J'avais un mini depuis un an et je suis passé au mini Retina ce jour.
Rapide, compact, léger et efficace 

J'ai également testé l'Air à l'AS. Quand on passe de l'un à l'autre, c'est certain que la grande dalle du Air est appréciable mais le mini reste un compromis idéal (je pense pour l'instant).

L'Air pèse tout de même presque la moitié en plus, du poids du mini Retina


----------



## reddbber (13 Novembre 2013)

Merci à tous pour ces retours 

Doucement la balance est en train de pencher pour le Mini2.
Il faudrait que je fasse un test sur un article scientifique au format typique pour voir ce que cela donne.

Pour ce qui est de l'option 3G, je trouve quand même que ça fasse cher l'option (un composant en plus) et n'arrive pas a me dire que cela vaut le coup. L'espace a 16 Go compte tenu des solutions cloud, pas forcément nécessaire d'avoir tout sur sa tablette.
Il reste plus que l'avis de Padawanlady sur la fonction  zoom out - zoom in que citait Somchay ? et le choix sera quasiment acté,,,
Pour être sur il n'y a pas de tarif éducation pour les ipad (ça fait radin Apple si c'est le cas...).
Merci


----------



## joeGuillian (13 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part je ne suis pas encore décidé... Un test grandeur nature en Apple Store s'impose


----------



## Padawanlady (13 Novembre 2013)

Somchay,
Le Zoom quoi ? c'est quoi le zoom in et out ? Ben, non, je ne l'utilise jamais, car Kiosk adapte les pages aux dimensions de l'ipad (quelqu'il soit). Je lis aussi des magasines étrangers en app iOS et eux aussi n'ont aucun problème pour s'afficher. En fait, c'est comme les versions poches des magasines que l'on peut trouver dans le commerce.... 
Apres, certains magasines ont mis en route des articles où on peut tapoter pour plus de renseignements...


----------



## reddbber (13 Novembre 2013)

Je vais aussi faire un test en magasin même si ce n'est pas évident de faire le tour des supports de lecture. 
Mais bon j'ai déjà testé l'iPad air c'est sur la dalle le poids c'est pas mal. Maintenant je vais pouvoir comparer avec le Mini2.
Padawanlady ? c'était quoi les spec de ton Mini ? Mémoire / 3g ?
Merci


----------



## Somchay (14 Novembre 2013)

Padawanlady a dit:


> Somchay,
> Le Zoom quoi ? c'est quoi le zoom in et out ? Ben, non, je ne l'utilise jamais, car Kiosk adapte les pages aux dimensions de l'ipad (quelqu'il soit). Je lis aussi des magasines étrangers en app iOS et eux aussi n'ont aucun problème pour s'afficher. En fait, c'est comme les versions poches des magasines que l'on peut trouver dans le commerce....
> Apres, certains magasines ont mis en route des articles où on peut tapoter pour plus de renseignements...



Zoom in c'est le grossissement et l'autre c'est le contraire 

Alors oui Kiosque d'Apple adapte la mise en page à l'iPad, et c'est d'ailleurs vraiment bien fait par rapport à l'appli Kiosk que j'utilisais avant, mais du coup, comme la taille d'écran de l'iPad est plus petite que celle d'une page de magasine, je trouve les textes un peu petit, d'où mon besoin de faire un zoom (en pinçant à 2 doigts) pour les lire. Et comme tout est digitalisé dans cette appli, on garde la même netteté après le zoom, c'est même bluffant la qualité optique ! Et oui, les différents liens multimédia insérés dans les textes sont aussi un gros plus 

Bref, je vais moi aussi attendre d'avoir les 2 en main dans un Apple Store pour faire mon choix final


----------



## enlex (14 Novembre 2013)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Pour répondre aux différents points:
> - Pour ce qui est du transport, je suis principalement dans le train ou l'avion lorsque je suis en dehors de chez moi, d'un bureau ou bien de l'hôtel. Je me suis donc aperçu que finalement j'utilise mon iPad mini actuel en position assise dans plus de 95% des cas (voire plus)... Pas certain que l'iPad mini soit au final justifié dans le cadre de mon utilisation.
> 
> - Mon iPad est dans ma sacoche qui accepte les 2 formats (mini et Air) ce qui fait que la différence de poids et de taille en faveur de l'iPad mini 2 n'est pas si importante.
> ...



l'iPad Air sera plus agréable pour ton utilisation.

J'ai eu un iPad mini que j'ai vendu ce soir j'ai toujours mon Rétina que je mets en vente et je viens d'acquérir un iPad Air 4G 32Go &#8230; En avion, à l'hôtel ou dans un train, le confort d'un iPad est clairement plus appréciable.

Le mini est plus pour être dégainé en toute circonstance comme un iPhone mais avec un peu plus d'aisance quel'iPhone &#8230; Ma carte bancaire est prête à dégainer à nouveau des que le Mini Rétina sera visible autrement que sur le site Apple.

La version mini est plus un mode globe trotter


----------



## joeGuillian (14 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience et tes conseils...

Oui je pense que ton approche est juste et qu'au travers de mon utilisation l'iPad Air semble être très bien adapté. Et pour le moment mon choix va sur la grande tablette d'Apple.

Toutefois je n'ai pas encore eu l'iPad Mini Retina en main et à présent seul un vrai coup de coeur pour ce dernier pourrait me faire changer d'avis... On verra, je passe ce week end à l'Apple Store pour voir cela.





enlex a dit:


> l'iPad Air sera plus agréable pour ton utilisation.
> 
> J'ai eu un iPad mini que j'ai vendu ce soir j'ai toujours mon Rétina que je mets en vente et je viens d'acquérir un iPad Air 4G 32Go &#8230; En avion, à l'hôtel ou dans un train, le confort d'un iPad est clairement plus appréciable.
> 
> ...


----------



## seb31511 (14 Novembre 2013)

J avais un iPad 4 rétina et je l ai vendu pour un air, j ai eux l'occasion d avoir l iPad mini de ma mère pendant 1 semaine (attente de la sortie du air) et Ben c'est pas mal, effectivement c'est léger et c'est bien son principal point fort , mais rien n y fait ... Quand on a l'habitude d'avoir un écran plus grand on a du mal sur un mini.

Je me sert de mon iPad air pour de la navigation internet et de la lecture de vidéos principalement et c'est sans conteste bien mieux dimensionné que sur un mini ou pour le coup on a l impression que les pages web sont tronquées du fait de la petitesse de l écran.

Aprés il n'y a pas de bon ou mauvais choix, pour moi les deux sont tout à fait transportables.

Le dernier point c'est surtout le prix, je trouve dommage de se priver du air alors qu il est très proche du mini rétina niveau tarif !


----------



## joeGuillian (17 Novembre 2013)

Alors choix et achat de l'Ipad Air. Après test en Apple Store le choix c'est naturellement imposé. 

Ayant encore mon iPad mini, j'ai pu comparé les deux formats depuis hier et aujourd'hui et dans mon usage c'est clair que l'iPad Air est réellement plus confortable. La différence de poids ne se fait pas sentir et je gagne en taille d'écran (je ne parle pas ici de puissance ou qualité d'affichage car les deux tablettes ne sont évidemment pas comparables sur ces points).

Merci pour tous vos retours.


----------



## Somchay (18 Novembre 2013)

Voilà, rien de mieux que de les avoir en main pour comparer et se faire sa propre idée  j'attend l'occasion de faire la même chose !

Par contre, je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi puissance et qualité d'affichage ne sont pas comparable ? La puissance est la même avec un processeur A7 dans les 2 (je ne pense pas que la fréquence légèrement différente fasse une différence très visible) et pour la qualité d'affichage, la résolution du mini est encore supérieure à celle du Air, c'est la même que l'iPhone 5S


----------



## joeGuillian (18 Novembre 2013)

J'évoquais la comparaison entre mon nouvel iPad Air et mon actuel iPad mini qui n'est pas Retina. Je me suis donc arrêté à une comparaison sur la taille et le poids et non pas sur les spec techniques de l'affichage et du processeur qui ne sont pas du tout les mêmes entre ces deux tablettes. Même si les perf de l'iPad Mini 1er du nom sont tout à fait honorables.

Pour l'iPad mini Retina, oui je te rejoins tout à fait, les deux machines offrent un écran rétina et un proc A7. 
Mais pour les avoir eu en main à l'Apple Store, j'ai définitivement craqué pour l'iPad Air qui offre pour moi un bien meilleur confort. L'affichage de l'iPad mini Retina est super, hyper fin, mais honnêtement mes yeux ne sont pas en capacité de voir une quelconque différence entre les pixels de l'iPad Air et ceux de l'iPad mini Retina  



Somchay a dit:


> Voilà, rien de mieux que de les avoir en main pour comparer et se faire sa propre idée  j'attend l'occasion de faire la même chose !
> 
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi puissance et qualité d'affichage ne sont pas comparable ? La puissance est la même avec un processeur A7 dans les 2 (je ne pense pas que la fréquence légèrement différente fasse une différence très visible) et pour la qualité d'affichage, la résolution du mini est encore supérieure à celle du Air, c'est la même que l'iPhone 5S


----------



## novice95 (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'hésite aussi entre les deux modèles. Je pense utiliser l'ipad la majorité du temps pour de la lecture de PDF et de la prise de notes en cours avec clavier externe. Je m'en servirais aussi pour l'affichage et l'annotation de Powerpoints ou pour regarder de temps en temps quelques films. 
Etant donné que je m'en servirai quotidiennement du matin au soir, j'aimerais éviter de me casser les yeux et avoir un écran adapté au mieux à la lecture.


----------



## globeman (22 Novembre 2013)

N'oubliez pas qu'Apple risque de revoir le format de l'écran de l'iphone.
Le format risque de passer à 4.5 ou 5 pouces, l'écart avec l'ipad mini va encore se réduire en terme de taille d'écran.
Le mini risque de se faire cannibaliser par l'iphone d'un côté et par le Air de l'autre avec sa taille et son poids réduit.
Je pense qu l'investissement dans un Air est plus judicieux et apporte en plus beaucoup plus de confort à l'usage notamment pour faire des choses comme de la photo, video ou de la saisie de texte.


----------



## stefdefrejus (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous

Actuellement je suis possesseur d'un mini qui va faire le bonheur de ma fille d'ici un mois. 
J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir tester les 2 iPads hier toute la journée et passer de l'un à l'autre ne fait aucune différence sur les performances ou la qualité d'affichage. 
Pour ma part j'ai craqué sur le Air. 
J'étais passé du 3 qui pesait son poids vers le Mini, justement à cause de l'histoire de la lecture. Et la grâce au Air je vais retrouver  sous le sapin le grand format idéal pour les BDs et les magazines, mais avec un iPad plus fin et plus léger. 
Mon usage est surtout sédentaire, l'iPad sort rarement de la maison et je ne l'ai jamais utilisé en pleine rue. C'est une tablette "domestique" dans mon cas. 
Ceci dit le Mini Retina est une vraie évolution, la finesse d'affichage est excellente et il est aussi vif que son grand frère. En fait on a affaire à deux excellents iPads. Il sera difficile d'être déçu de l'un ou de l'autre. 
J'avoue que ma seule hésitation concerne la couleur. Les 2 sont magnifiques.


----------



## joeGuillian (23 Novembre 2013)

J'ai été dans le même cas que toi, ex utilisateur d'un iPad mini j'ai longuement hésité. Mais le test à fait son effet et la différence de poids est tellement minime, non pas sur un point de vue "chiffre" ou "scientifique"' car l'iPad mini est dans les fait plus léger, mais d'un point de vue usage, c'est à dire lorsque l'on a les deux tablettes en main en Apple Store (ou autre boutiques...).

Le confort apporté par l'iPad Air est pour moi non comparable et depuis je suis un utilisateur très satisfait 



stefdefrejus a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Actuellement je suis possesseur d'un mini qui va faire le bonheur de ma fille d'ici un mois.
> J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir tester les 2 iPads hier toute la journée et passer de l'un à l'autre ne fait aucune différence sur les performances ou la qualité d'affichage.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

itoine a dit:


> Mais en même temps le mini me semble trop proche d'un smartphone. Finalement, lorsqu'on a un smartphone et un mini, on en revient toujours machinalement vers le smartphone. Et de la même manière lorsqu'on a un air et un mini, je pense que par confort, on doit plus facilement prendre le mini en main...






C'est un point de vue personnel, merci de ne pas généraliser.


----------



## Gladjessca (24 Novembre 2013)

iPad Air pour les raisons suivantes, avec une longue période d'hésitation :

- Passé du 2 au mini pour une question de poids principalement et de finesse d'écran, quand même plus agréable sur le mini. Mais après quelques mois d'utilisation, je le suis rendu compte que je restait principalement sur l'iPhone et ne lisait plus de journaux comme sur l'iPad 2.
- Cette dernière constatation m'a poussée vers la Air avec le doute sur le poids et le taille (surtout pour une utilisation dans le RER). Après 20 jours d'utilisation le constat est simple : parfait. Pas trop lourd, grand avec écran superbe et lumineux, rapide et efficace surtout en 4G. Du coup retour vers un abonnement magasines. Il faut juste trouver une protection idéale qui n'existe pas encore : très fine et légère.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2013)

idéalement iPad air pour magasines et BD liseuse pour Ebooks


----------



## reddbber (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
suite aux divers avis, j'ai finalement testé en magasin et  j'ai opté pour l'iPad air par rapport au mini2. La différence de poids  est minimale et le gain en lisibilité avec écran de l'air est clairement  un plus pour la lecture.
Je cherche maintenant les meilleures applis pour la lecture, Organisation et la recherche académique en général.
En tout cas merci à vous tous.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2013)

Perso, après pas mal d'essais, j'ai finalement opté pour PDF expert, dont l'interface de lecture et d'annotations des pdf est vraiment excellente, où tu peux classer des documents dans les dossier par glisser déposer, et surtout qui te permet de synchroniser tes dossiers avec un serveur distant (j'utilise lDropbox).

Pour les papiers et revues médicales, quand leur version électronique n'est pas enfermée dans une application dédiée, j'utilise Paper, que tu peux synchroniser avec tous tes iDevices, et surtout la version OsX. Très, très pratique et bien fait.


----------



## doupold (8 Décembre 2013)

Tu parles de papers ou de paper?


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Tu parles de papers ou de paper?



Oups...
Papers.
Pour info, en version 2 stable sur Mac, version 3 en beta-test ouvert. La version 3 apporte pas mal de choses, mais cette beta est encore très bugguée (testée récemment), et il vaut mieux en rester loin...


----------



## reddbber (10 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Perso, après pas mal d'essais, j'ai finalement opté pour PDF expert, dont l'interface de lecture et d'annotations des pdf est vraiment excellente, où tu peux classer des documents dans les dossier par glisser déposer, et surtout qui te permet de synchroniser tes dossiers avec un serveur distant (j'utilise lDropbox).
> 
> Pour les papiers et revues médicales, quand leur version électronique n'est pas enfermée dans une application dédiée, j'utilise Paper, que tu peux synchroniser avec tous tes iDevices, et surtout la version OsX. Très, très pratique et bien fait.



Merci pour le retour. Je suis sur Endnote pour la biblio. Paper, je n'y ai pas jeté un coup d'oeil depuis longtemps. Je traite mes notes sur Mac avec SKIM (opensource), à voir si je dois revoir mon processus de lecture. Pour PDF Expert je vais regarder. La synchro Goodreader le fait aussi si on parle de la même chose. Il y avait aussi Iannotate (?), mais c'est toujours le problème avec tous ces softs. Pour les TODO je cherche une app ne passant pas part google. Bref à voir.
En tout cas merci pour les infos. Je ferais un retour si je teste PDF Expert


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Décembre 2013)

Papers et Endnote, c'est pas pour faire la même chose du tout.
Papers n'est pas un logiciel de gestion de ta bibliographie, c'est un logiciel qui te permet de stocker, trier et tout ça les revues et articles sous format électronique. Comme AveComics ou d'autres te le permette avec tes BD ou iBooks avec tes iBooks.

Sinon, oui GoodReader est très bien. En tout cas, il gère beaucoup plus de documents que PDF expert... qui ne gère que les PDF.
Mais question interface, c'est le jour et la nuit. Celle de GooReader est devenue horrible, pas ergonomique du tout et n'a pas évoluée. Bref cette app que tout le monde trouvait génialissiméau début à très mal vieilli.
Le plus de PDF expert, c'est la synchronisation automatique possible avec des dossiers de la Dropbox (ou autres services de ce type).

Voilou.


----------



## doupold (10 Décembre 2013)

J'aime bien papers, je l'utilise sur Mac. Je vais peut-être le tester sur ipad. Y a-t-il une possibilité de synchronisation entre ces deux versions?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

Oui, c'est tout l'intérêt.


----------

